# Painting steel vessel



## RichieSam (Jan 3, 2018)

What are your views on painting steel vessel? Will painting steel damage the texture of the vessel?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Uhhhh...this painted vessel seems to be holding up pretty well.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RichieSam said:


> What are your views on painting steel vessel? Will painting steel damage the texture of the vessel?


What kind of vessel are you talking about? And what do you mean by texture?


----------



## RichieSam (Jan 3, 2018)

I am speaking about the vessels that we use in the kitchen.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have to admit I first thought of a ship as well.


----------

